# Three tanks, redone



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't often post too many images of my tanks etc., so thought I would show the labours of last week/weekend.

I redid my two 20g apisto tanks and totally redid my 40 breeder. Here are some images and info on them:

40g breeder:

Pulled out just about everything and looks pretty bare right now. Mid and foreground are now planted with Echinodorus tenellus (Pygmy Chain Sword) and the right side with Sagittaria subulata (Narrow Leaf Sag). I'm counting on many runners from both to fill it in to a much denser state!

Behind the rocks on the right (which you probably can't see right now - I'm counting on them creating a backdrop for the rocks) are a small patch of Bacopa monnieri (Moneywort) and Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis".

To the left is, obviously, a large patch of Vallisneria americana and in front of the leftmost rocks, a small bunch of Bolbitis heteroclita attached to driftwood.

The rocks have the leftovers of my moss. Contained here are: Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas Moss), Taxiphyllum barbieri (Java Moss) and my favourite, Fissidens fontanus.

The (important) specs of the tank are:
Eheim 2215
78w, T5 HO lighting
Pressurized co2, inline reactor
Daily ferts (Pfertz)
19 cardinals, 4 blue rams, 1 dwarf neon rainbow, 5 peppered cories, 2 BN pleco's, 4 Oto's, 2 Nerites, lots of cherry and ghost shrimp, a few amano's and 234526526232637364 malaysian trumpet snails.

This is my fav tank, and this will be about the 100th different layout I've tried  We shall see how it grows in!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

20g Apisto tank (a pair of Apistogramma Algodon)

Foreground is Echinodorus tenellus (Pygrmy Chain Sword)

Also in the tank is Cryptocoryne Parva, Hygrophila polysperma, Ludwigia Brevipes (left corner - the broad leaf kind), Anubias barteri and three types of mosses (Vesicularia montagnei, Taxiphyllum alternans and Vesicularia reticulata)

Don't mind the breeding net, these are a pretty active breeding pair and the male wanted to breed again a bit too soon, so I had to seperate the little guys.

Tank is also using pressurized co2, but has much lower lighting and I only fertilize 2-3 times a week.

Lesson learned: Cherry shrimp and Apistogramma Algodon = bad mix.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

20g Apisto tank - thanks to Ciddian for the tank (contains a pair of Apistogramma agazzi - thanks Harry!)

Pretty simple setup, most lowlight stuff (due to reflection, I couldn't take a straight on photo). Lots of Anubias barteri and nana, some java fern (different types) and Java/Christmas moss.

Haven't bred these guys yet, I just picked them up last weekend.

I add very few ferts to the tank (maybe once a week), but do supply co2 via pressurized.

Both my 20g tanks are filtered by Eheim 2213's.

Lots of Cherries in here - not intentional, in fact I have no idea how they got transferred from my other tanks. The agazzi don't seem to mind them at all.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like you did a lot of work. The tank looks very nice, can't wait to see how it will grow in.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm happy to supply more detailed photos of areas if anyone is interested - just let me know!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Those look really good. I like your selection of plants


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My problem is I usually try too many different plants in one tank, and it ends up looking like this (what my 40 looked like in march):


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm the same way. I've had up to 15 types of plants in one aquarium before.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I hear that - and I always feel bad throwing out perfectly healthly plants.

I'm trying to keep the 40g more simplistic...we will see how that turns out...

The Ludwigia brevipes looks out of place in my 20g too, but it is one of my favourite plants, so I couldn't throw it all out


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

looks great, i have the same problem with stocking 124901247 plant species into one tank...I just redid my 40g breeder, and started an extra 10g, moving some more this week...including today!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good Chris and stop throwing out plants just ship out to me lol Pat Love your fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I just sorta, started cleaning and didn't stop!

I owe you some plants, don't I


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sure there's many ppl here that would take free plants.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I just sorta, started cleaning and didn't stop!
> 
> I owe you some plants, don't I


Yes you do just so happens Iam full right now


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> I'm sure there's many ppl here that would take free plants.


Dammit, I should be able to make money off my successful growing techniques!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You'd be surprised how much those extra plants can bring in. All my extras are paying for an attractive little fish to come soon.

Tanks look great BTW. I'll have to get a pair of apistos from you when they're ready to go.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Where are you planning to keep them? They are starting to take dry food, almost an inch now. I'll save a pair for ya


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Since Kate is taking my L204 plecos, the bottom tank is going to house some smaller plecs, and I'm going to plant the thing, and apistos have been floating around for a while now as possible occupants.

We'll see. definitely save me a nice looking pair!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> You'd be surprised how much those extra plants can bring in.


I'm just too lazy to go through all the madness of selling $5 worth of plants at a time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Since Kate is taking my L204 plecos, the bottom tank is going to house some smaller plecs, and I'm going to plant the thing, and apistos have been floating around for a while now as possible occupants.
> 
> We'll see. definitely save me a nice looking pair!


I actually lost quite a few of my fry (and I still have no idea now...must have had an ammonia spike or something...). The remaining guys are growing 10x faster now though and I have another 20 or so in my breeder net - just eyeballs and tails though (smalllllllll).

If it is up and running, you could grab a pair from me a week or so from now - they are still cute little buggers though! Aggressive as hell for fry though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, it can be a bother for a small amount, but hey, it pays for a lot of my aquarium stuffs. Between plants and shrimp, I haven't spent any new money on my tanks in a few months, all of it's been raised through plants and shrimp, which is good, especially when you're a grad student.


----------

